# Bike um den Kreuzberg Dörfleins



## Booder (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob es im Forum noch mehr gibt die auf und um den Kreuzberg radeln evtl. für gelegentlich ein paar Trail Runden. mfg Booder


----------



## riot-joerg (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Booder,

fährst du immer am Kreuzberg in Kronach?

mfG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Juli 2010)

"*Bike um den Kreuzberg Dörfleins"
Ort: Breitengüßbach
*
Nicht gerade bei Kronach oder?


----------



## riot-joerg (14. Juli 2010)

Hab mich schön gewundert bei uns gibt nämlich auch einen Kreuzberg
und das Dorf heist Dörfles.

Nix für ungut viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juli 2010)

Booder schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal fragen ob es im Forum noch mehr gibt die auf und um den Kreuzberg radeln evtl. für gelegentlich ein paar Trail Runden. mfg Booder



Ja


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2010)

hi, hat man da mit nem Hardtail noch ne chance? Oder ist bei sowas schon Fully angesagt? 

Greetz


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Juli 2010)

fully wird völlig überbewertet


----------

